
Get yourself off Google Analytics, in 5 minutes, for free, without self hosting - anderspitman
https://anderspitman.net/20/#get-off-google-analytics
======
mtmail
We went with and are happy with
[https://usefathom.com/](https://usefathom.com/) (hosted), there's also the
open source self-hosted option
[https://github.com/usefathom/fathom](https://github.com/usefathom/fathom)

~~~
anderspitman
I saw a comment a few days ago that said something about Fathom going closed
for the hosted version. Do you know anything about that?

EDIT: Also looks like it's 14USD/mo for 100k views. GoatCounter offers this
for free.

